
GitHub Raises $100 Million From Power VC Andreessen Horowitz - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/09/github-pours-energies-into-enterprise-raises-100-million-from-power-vc-andreesen-horowitz/
======
zht
there are a lot of typos in this.

